# Bermuda control in KBG



## huff234 (Nov 22, 2020)

So, I tried to spray out a bermuda lawn. It looked dead but I decided to till out the root zone, did some grading and reseeded with kbg. I have about 1300 Sq ft of grass. What are my options for weed control and bermuda grass control. I'm in the transition zone.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@huff234 search Pylex for Bermuda control on here. Virginia Tech has done some good research on the topic. Multiple apps, second half of year.


----------



## stevehollx (Apr 8, 2020)

Pylex and/or Tenacity. Apply starting in Jul every 2-3 weeks. May need 3-4 apps. May hurt some of the KBG. Probably need to repeat the next 2-3 years. I'm 2 years into my treatment and know I have some spots to address next year still. It's sprigs here and there at this point but enough to continue to address.

A light Tenacity dose to light it up before pylex app may allow for a bit more surgical treatment of the areas you want to address.


----------



## huff234 (Nov 22, 2020)

Is there a cheaper option than Pylex?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Round up is the cheaper option. Add some triclopyr to boost it. Till is the last thing you want to do with bermuda. It will spread it.


----------

